# natural anabolics



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

I am thinking of taking some natural anabolics. I have no idea how effective they are or the best ones to take. Does anybody know what brands are the best?

Cheers


----------



## Tuna_boi (Oct 30, 2004)

What are they, excuse my ignorance..Do u mean like the DHEA stuff??


----------



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

nah, dhea has too little medical research for me. Not worth taking the risk

This to be perfectly honest really isnt for me, i have a friend that has been training for a couple of years now and he wants to start training with roids, and he slowly want to get introduced into it. He has suggested some stuff like this USN anabolics thing...

http://www.bodyshapersfitness.com/prodView.asp?idproduct=288

I have told him it wont do much if anything at all but i just wanted to confirm what would be the safest and most effiecient?

he is actually a member (DANK) but his computer is bugged.


----------



## Tuna_boi (Oct 30, 2004)

Hmmm im doing some research at the moment, closest thing thing ive found is the Pro-hormones, they seem a bit expensive though.


----------



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

well if you find anything then just post it up, its the hormones based products he is looking for. Nice one Tuna Boi


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

Prohormones

Testosterone OH By HM gear

Nandrolone-OH Decanoate By HM gear

Aromabolan P.C.T. By HM gear


----------



## Biker (Apr 8, 2003)

Aromabolan as suggested by Jimmy, and Ecdysten


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

Biker said:


> Aromabolan as suggested by Jimmy, and Ecdysten


hey biker, you got any uk links for beta ecdysten caps from thermolife?

also, aple pectin by twinlabs

and ...source of life by natures plus???

i can get them on us sites very cheep but the shipping is more than the items!


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Buy them up now as the U.S. is banning them and they will be off the market in mid January.

Ya know all the other countrys kindof follow suit like ephedrine.

IMO I think they are a waist of time. All the sides and none of the mass.

I have tried them a few times with no success.


----------



## TypeR (May 28, 2004)

Also stay away from all that LA Fitness crap! all that noraten heavyweight stuff was put me in a bad ****ing mood and made me feel depressed


----------



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

cheers guys, ill show him the thread in a couple of days...

I know Hackskii has no success, Biker, Jimmy, do you think its worth it? Hes 21, training for a couple of years.


----------



## fits (Feb 3, 2004)

TypeR said:


> Also stay away from all that LA Fitness crap! all that noraten heavyweight stuff was put me in a bad ****ing mood and made me feel depressed


 i'm using Heavyweight at the moment, I find I sqwint my eyes alot since being on it and have serious eye strain in my right eye because of it! and a pain in my right Temple. I am assuming it is the Norateen as i started just after use!

Any one think this could be the case?


----------



## Biker (Apr 8, 2003)

Jimmy said:


> hey biker, you got any uk links for beta ecdysten caps from thermolife?
> 
> also, aple pectin by twinlabs
> 
> ...


I've been using a US company for some of the more unusual things we use  http://www.1fast400.com/ delivery is ok and very fast, also they put the value on the package down as $30 which means it's off no interest as far as customs charges go


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

Killerkeane said:


> I know Hackskii has no success, Biker, Jimmy, do you think its worth it? Hes 21, training for a couple of years.


with the correct supps, you can go a long way without steroids.....if you already use gear then the doses can be reduced


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

Biker said:


> I've been using a US company for some of the more unusual things we use  http://www.1fast400.com/ delivery is ok and very fast, also they put the value on the package down as $30 which means it's off no interest as far as customs charges go


cheers biker....trying to get my little grubbies on the list of supps our mutual friend recomended me


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

biker

here is another good one for ya 

http://www.bodybuilding.com/


----------



## Biker (Apr 8, 2003)

well they have some of the things mate 

But the one I used impressed me.


----------



## jas uk (Sep 7, 2004)

Care to let us in on what supps you 2 are using?


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

well i use fish oils and digestive enzymes with every meal


----------



## Biker (Apr 8, 2003)

jas uk said:


> Care to let us in on what supps you 2 are using?


we would have to kill you if we told you :axe:


----------



## jas uk (Sep 7, 2004)

Think I will stick to real food and training cheaper anyway


----------



## Biker (Apr 8, 2003)

lol I think most of them have been metioned in the thread mate, just read through it


----------



## Carlos901 (Nov 5, 2004)

http://www.proteinfactory.co.uk/det...p?productID=210

And the followng article is worth reading:

https://www.biotestedge.com/html/mag10plan.html

Most people gain 8lb-10lb on a 2-week cycle of MAG10 if there diet is right


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Food is very anabolic, why not try that!


----------



## Biker (Apr 8, 2003)

winger said:


> Food is very anabolic, why not try that!


you and your fancy supplements


----------



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

more effective though..


----------

